# Spartan camera with Ipad display



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

What are your thoughts on this setup??
http://www.spartantool.com/sparvision-200-products-4099.php?page_id=175


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

My first thought is , it would be hard to see the screen in direct sun light.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think if you have an ipad and are just dieing to use it in your camera work this is the current product.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I like the idea the monitor is inexpensive, but I bet spartan made it so you can only buy the software preloaded on their device. 

I have been told their cameras and pushrods are junk though. Too bad. When is Ridgid going to step up and make an all in one package like this that is worth a crap???


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*looks nice*

the good....Nice looking package, got self levelling, optional trap ectension, Ipad touch screan

the bad...no dvd burner


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm unimpressed by Spartan cameras. Stick to what they do best(drum machines) and get a camera else where.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

damnplumber said:


> the good....Nice looking package, got self levelling, optional trap ectension, Ipad touch screan
> 
> the bad...no dvd burner


the good news? if you have wifi you can email it, post it to youtube, or throw it on a thumb drive for the customer. Or save it to the internal hard drive and email it to them when you get home.


----------



## Donahue756 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dislike the touch screen because u will have rubber gloves on and sewer juices


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Ipads arent exactly water proof either!!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Ipads arent exactly water proof either!!


In some protective cases they are.


----------



## sewerwiz (Sep 17, 2012)

_[Ipads arent exactly water proof either!!]

_I agree with that.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Lifeproof cases are water proof for the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There is a company that makes a WiFi video transmitter, that will send the video to a laptop, tablet, iPad or even an iPhone. One company is ForBest,, but there are many others. http://www.forbestusa.net/

The idea is pretty cool, but as said you would be getting a Spartan camera head.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sparta?*

What is wrong with Sparta?? Just curious?


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Buckrodgers said:


> What is wrong with Sparta?? Just curious?


well, where do i begin? the short answer is that they their supremacy was broken following the Battle of Leuctra in 371 BC. Sparta was never able to regain its military supremacy and was finally absorbed by the Archaen League in the 2nd century BC.


----------



## Buckrodgers (Mar 25, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> well, where do i begin? the short answer is that they their supremacy was broken following the Battle of Leuctra in 371 BC. Sparta was never able to regain its military supremacy and was finally absorbed by the Archaen League in the 2nd century BC.


Thats great! I for one thought they were a bunch of badasses!


----------

